# gearbox failure!



## jeff117 (May 17, 2010)

Hi All,
Bit disappointing that my first post is a disaster.
a long and sorry tale.
Collected nice shiney new R35 March 20th
run in and returned for optimisation April 29th
i pointed out a few minor ( or so i thought ) problems to the dealer, no problem says he will make a few adjustments to sort those out.
The main problem was bunny hopping on pull away.
following day on way to collect and had the call, Nissan want to keep your car as it has an irregular fault which they want to investigate, can they keep it a couple of days longer.
Now been told it needs a new Gearbox and wont be repaired till july.
After several coversations with Nissan customer services ( sick of this guys voice now ) have now requested full refund.
really disappointed about whole episode.
is this common?
Lucky jeff


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Ouch, Have they said they will give you a full refund?


----------



## jeff117 (May 17, 2010)

*refund*

no not yet, waiting for a final answer, 

i do like the car, the courtosy car goes like a bomb!

i am hopeing for replacement or large compensation

not sure whats best to do, feel i have been mugged off a bit


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I would ask for warranty extension for the time off the road and to compensate free servicing for the first 3 years - worth over £3k.

Plus rag the courtesy car stupid whilst you have it!

I assume you have a GTR to use?

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

End or start of July for the fix?

Why can't Nissan keep a tranny and some bonnet fireworks in the UK; there is clearly demand. Lol.

Point of law; if you have any form of finance then your quibble is with the finco/dealer.


----------



## jeff117 (May 17, 2010)

*ragging?*

its a bit of a game, i say i want all the dosh back, but will be happy keeping car or having replacement if the compo is reasonable,
Have paused insurance, and am driving courtosy gtr car on their policy which is getting a damn good ragging, lol, have so far recorded 1.2 g on cornering, does anyone know what the records are for these? 
felt tyres were losing it a bit at this level


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i raised this yesterday about gearbox failures (and engines) which put me off the r35, 

and people say they are not common..?


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

matty32 said:


> i raised this yesterday about gearbox failures (and engines) which put me off the r35,
> 
> and people say they are not common..?


It's not common and you seem to miss all the posts from owners who are really satisfied and had no issues


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

My GTR is at 12k, one year old, gearbox fine and dandy, but I digress...

From what I have seen of the few gearbox failures they all seem to be in the first few thousand miles.

But back to the OP question...

I'd just hold out for a new GTR, same spec, nothing else. Even worth discussing your legal options with a lawyer, just in case.


----------



## Mouton45 (May 19, 2010)

The bunny hopping thing has got me worried - used to get it when I had heat sink. The car had it's optimisation a couple of days ago and HPC have done a good job - much smoother even though I was told the clutch will need to "relearn". 
Did all cars have this kanagrooing before optimisation - should I now be worried as I'm about to do 3000 miles in Europe and don't won't to find my self stuck in France / Italy with some twit going "
Car goes like stink now 
If I have any problems like the above mentioned my first port of call will be my lawyer.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

what's the problem here? Nissan have lent you a GTR to put miles on at no cost. They are standing up to their warranty. This is good isn't it? It's unlucky but it happens. All moving parts fail at some time, it's just a question of when.

I don't think there is a link between kanagrooing and gearbox failures. GT-R's do this when not adjusted correctly.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Godders said:


> what's the problem here? Nissan have lent you a GTR to put miles on at no cost. They are standing up to their warranty. This is good isn't it? It's unlucky but it happens. All moving parts fail at some time, it's just a question of when.
> 
> I don't think there is a link between kanagrooing and gearbox failures. GT-R's do this when not adjusted correctly.


100% agree :thumbsup:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

a gt-r courtesy car.....that's good. I was very happy when Westway gave me a 370Z. I think we should give nissan credit where it's due. 
My gearbox is fine at 9000miles on my GT-R but then maybe i just don't drive hard enough as i still have my original clutch and gearbox on my impreza turbo at 130,000 miles and an original untouched, mint gearbox on my old 7 series at 282,000 miles


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

My car is at the moment broken down,broke a clutchbasket at the Spa trackday.....having repaired a GTR gearbox 2 weeks ago,now my own is broken...funny how Nissan can still sell cars with so many gearboxfailures and still not change the weak gearbox internals.... :chairshot

I would really like to pull them in front of the court,eu law would make it easy to win this case as there is so many cases,but sadly i have no time for it and the worst thing about it,i would need to go against my dealer...he is not guilty,Nissan is,so im not doing it and pay the rebuild from my own cash....i just want to drive that car,so its time for a big gearboxupgrade....whoever runs big power should save some money for a upgrade...it will break,its just a question when,not if

PS: im running under 600horses and it split the clutchbasket in 2 pieces..think about it,even without LC starts


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Godders said:


> I don't think there is a link between kanagrooing and gearbox failures. GT-R's do this when not adjusted correctly.


There is for sure a relation between it...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

imattersuk said:


> It's not common and you seem to miss all the posts from owners who are really satisfied and had no issues


Its very common....seems you missed the posts with people who just had problems with Nissan.....wait till you have a problem and Nissan will tell you your warranty is void because you farted in the seat....


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know about "very common", but it is _too_ common for me to want to risk getting an early GT-R  – much as I loved the car I test drove and much as I don't like my wife's regular complaining about my "hideous squashed Beetle" 997.

I'm waiting to see how Nissan deal with the increasing number of transmission failures. They hardly covered themselves in glory with their handling of the euro engine failures debacle... :runaway:

and most of all I'm hoping that a revised model will address these issues – as EvolutionVI says – it's about time that Nissan upgraded the weaker components – especially for those of us with access to unlimited autobahns and tracks.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

speedyK said:


> I don't know about "very common", but it is _too_ common for me to want to risk getting an early GT-R  – much as I loved the car I test drove and much as I don't like my wife's regular complaining about my "hideous squashed Beetle" 997.
> 
> I'm waiting to see how Nissan deal with the increasing number of transmission failures. They hardly covered themselves in glory with their handling of the euro engine failures debacle... :runaway:
> 
> and most of all I'm hoping that a revised model will address these issues – as EvolutionVI says – it's about time that Nissan upgraded the weaker components – especially for those of us with access to unlimited autobahns and tracks.


First of all:

I never expected the GTR to work 100% correct,not befor i bought it,not after i bought it,Nissan designed a complete new car from scratch,not like Porsche which develops the 911 since roughly 400 years....so i was sure that some part of the car will break down...but i expected Nissan to be a genuine and honest company that will stand behind their product and repair their fu**ing productionfaults...the customer isn´t guilty when the gearbox breaks,its part of the internal designflaws,bad cooling and of low quality oil that is used to lubricate them gearboxes...

Every day you learn something new,i learned a lot in the last year....(a lot excuses and even more how you should never treat a customer).

Alex


----------



## jeff117 (May 17, 2010)

I understand and accept that things will break for one reason or another but its how customer service handles these faults, i am printer by trade and if we print a job wrong and its our fault we will re print he job correctly, Nissan must know there is a gearbox problem by now, why dont they keep a stock of these in this country to replace them if they go wrong quicker! i asked them this and they said they did not want the gearboxes to fall into the wrong hands and have someone copy them, does he take me for an idiot the first people in the que to buy the car probably worked for porsche or BMW.
i have had to wait for an engineer to come from Japan to asses the car and upload some new software to the gearbox and then decide the gearbox needs replacing.
it took 5 weeks to do this.
it only took 4 weeks to get the car in the first place!
Yes i have got the courtosy gtr but thats missing the point its not my car.
I have set them a deadline today of 4pm to resolve the situation by either a full refund or replacement or wait for the car to come back and a partial refund and i am not looking for a free sevice here, but a substancial amount.
if i reject the car and they have to re sell it, would you buy it? 
whats it worth then?
1200 miles 1 owner never gone above 5,000 rpm and gearbox replaced.
sorry if this turned into a rant but it is getting to me a bit


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

But you're not entitled to any compensation, the extent of their liability is a repair or refund, can't see how they will repair it then bung you some cash but good luck. Personally I would go for a full refund only.


----------



## jeff117 (May 17, 2010)

*refund*

yes i understand that but i think the last thing they will want to do is give me a full refund, than they will have to re-sell the car and maybe loose money on it, so if i say i will wait for car to be repaired and take a partial refund they will financially loose less money.
it might work, have done something similar with an insurance company before, ended up pocketing a few quid rather than having the hire car.
I have heard that the local mercedes dealer paid out £5k and replaced the car from one of their sales men who lives a couple of doors down.
its worth a try, dont ask dont get.
whats the worst that can happen?
they give my money back and can go and order another one! might even change the colour as mine is red might go for the gunmetal next time


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jeff, firstly - NO, NO, NO,


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Don't be silly and replace that beautiful RED car with a gay (grey) one. I understand all you have said, and no, it's not a rant, but keep the faith, the car is bloody awesome, just sorry you are having probs.However,you do have a 3 year warranty and you do have a GTR on loan from the HPC (I can see several track days coming up between now and the end of July LOL)


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff, you sound like a really decent and nice guy but in a situation like this you can't afford to be.
What the Dealer stands to loose and what happens to your car after is immaterial to you, this is about what YOU get in the end and on such a new vehicle I would be demand a brand new car or complete refund to buy another GTR elsewhere.

I would be phoning my Solicitor right now.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Get your money back. Start looking at an import. Not pay HPC rates. Quids in LOL


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Just heard from another typical gearboxfailure in germany where the Nissan warranty is voided.....

Nissan,stand up and more important,stand behind your product :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Do we know in reality how many gearbox's have failed?

5,6 or more?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> Do we know in reality how many gearbox's have failed?
> 
> 5,6 or more?


Well lets start a survey on failures!

You can put me down for a failed gearbox replaced under warranty.
_3072 miles 
No launches
Untracked
Unmodded_


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Wildrover said:


> Do we know in reality how many gearbox's have failed?
> 
> 5,6 or more?


Roughly 15 in germany.....15 that i know from....


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Roughly 15 in germany.....15 that i know from....


How many of the German cars have been modified and tracked on a regular basis ?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

imattersuk said:


> How many of the German cars have been modified and tracked on a regular basis ?



Probably not enough ,thats the problem ,the standard cars seem to break more  UK and euro cars seem to be busting transmissions more from what gets put up here ,or maybe the UK guys at Nissan cant fix gearboxes on this car for any sort of fault and just send off to Japan for a new one .Whole thing seems odd:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Reading this really is off putting, I am hanging back now.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Reading this really is off putting, I am hanging back now.


You would make a decision based on internet chat? Most people on Forums - complain they don't say how good things really are. No car is perfect.

We don't know how many gearboxes have failed in the UK. Lets say 10 - 0.006% if that. Don't think you are really in the market if you were you would buy - cars warrantied and later cars will have been slightly reworked than those delivered 18 months ago.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Reading this really is off putting, I am hanging back now.


If you read this you probably wouldn't have bought an M3. There's another one here..

As other's have said you shouldn't look at just one or two issues and decide there is a reliability problem. The stats just don't support that view.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

The way I see it Dual clutch gearboxes are new technology and are still developing. Reliability rates of less than 1% are a risk worth taking for the best gearbox on the market.


Paul


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

Wildrover said:


> You would make a decision based on internet chat? () Don't think you are really in the market if you were you would buy - cars warrantied


Hmm... don't think you quite understand what's been going on in Europe. People suffered engine failures and Nissan didn't want to accept that there was a problem. They only reacted when they had to, when the number of failures was getting silly.

The way Nissan have since reacted to the increasing number transmission problems (refusing to honour warranties because a car has wheel spacers fitted, etc.) is a disgrace and, more worryingly, shows that they have not learned anything from their previous mistakes.

Personally, I would love to buy a GT-R, but I don't want to risk being left high and dry with a failed transmission and a huge repair bill. That's why, for similar money, I bought something else. Something with a guarantee that is worth more than the paper it is written on!

All cars can have problems, but it is the way that they are dealt with by the manufacturers and their dealers that matters. There are also far too many reports of failed GT-Rs waiting for weeks and weeks at dealers because Nissan did not have the parts or a go ahead from Nissan.

If Nissan got their act together and gave the car the support worthy of this price sector and their dealers gave the customer service befitting the words "customer service" (yes, there are some dealers who do give decent service, but too many don't), then the car would be a far more attractive ownership proposition. 

As it is, Nissan is in serious danger of doing irreparable damage to the GT-R name in Europe.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

paul__k said:


> The way I see it Dual clutch gearboxes are new technology and are still developing. Reliability rates of less than 1% are a risk worth taking for the best gearbox on the market.
> 
> 
> Paul


I agree... Circa 1500 GTR's in the uk, 15 failures?? I have to say I LOVE this gearbox...


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Godders said:


> If you read this you probably wouldn't have bought an M3. There's another one here..
> 
> As other's have said you shouldn't look at just one or two issues and decide there is a reliability problem. The stats just don't support that view.


I've owned 7 BMW's and every one had an issue of some kind, nothing as serious as the SMG gearbox or vanos issues but all the same they are now built to a price like everything else and certainly no longer a "prestige" brand in my opinion.

Build quality on the GTR (soft paint aside) is vastly superior in my opinion.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

speedyK said:


> Hmm... don't think you quite understand what's been going on in Europe. People suffered engine failures and Nissan didn't want to accept that there was a problem. They only reacted when they had to, when the number of failures was getting silly.
> 
> The way Nissan have since reacted to the increasing number transmission problems (refusing to honour warranties because a car has wheel spacers fitted, etc.) is a disgrace and, more worryingly, shows that they have not learned anything from their previous mistakes.
> 
> ...


 Agree 100% i'm afraid, as I have stated before , I have never had problems with new cars I have bought, and I don't want to risk £60K *On the off chance Nissan may or may not cover any problems* later this year or early next things should get better, I have heard that as early as next thursday, nissan are coming back with revised prices on "major failures in the car" that they dispute to be covered by Warranty. Lets see.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

paul__k said:


> The way I see it Dual clutch gearboxes are new technology and are still developing. Reliability rates of less than 1% are a risk worth taking for the best gearbox on the market.
> 
> 
> Paul


I have the Duel clutch M-DCT in mine Paul and it's just great really fast.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> I've owned 7 BMW's and every one had an issue of some kind, nothing as serious as the SMG gearbox or vanos issues but all the same they are now built to a price like everything else and certainly no longer a "prestige" brand in my opinion.
> 
> Build quality on the GTR (soft paint aside) is vastly superior in my opinion.


 My "fears" Pete are not the build quality ( which I agree is good ) but the seeming lack of support, I will wait and see what progress people make here with Nissan UK, I asked a few questions of Nissan UK they sent my Mail back saying "you sent this mail to the director of Nissan UK *by mistake*" :clap::runaway:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Agree 100% i'm afraid, as I have stated before , I have never had problems with new cars I have bought, and I don't want to risk £60K *On the off chance Nissan may or may not cover any problems* later this year or early next things should get better, I have heard that as early as next thursday, nissan are coming back with revised prices on "major failures in the car" that they dispute to be covered by Warranty. Lets see.


Confused - you don't own a car - say you want one and then rubbish it. Sad I'm afraid. Think I'll join the BMW forum say I want one and then rubbish it.

Sorry, that's the way I view it.

If Nissan UK identify a genuine problem I'm sure we will have a recall - just like the European engines.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Wildrover said:


> Confused - you don't own a car - say you want one and then rubbish it. Sad I'm afraid. Think I'll join the BMW forum say I want one and then rubbish it.
> 
> Sorry, that's the way I view it.
> 
> If Nissan UK identify a genuine problem I'm sure we will have a recall - just like the European engines.


 Rubbishing it *I'm trying to justify buying it!!! without worrying about it * :bawling:
I am saying no more till I buy one thats it.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

No worries here. I'm not aware of a single UK gearbox warranty being denied are you?
Just buy it!


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

John, I think the warranty situation is pretty clear in most of the situations you've seen on here.

If a gearbox has broken it's been fixed under warranty unless the car is modified, now forgive me if i'm wrong but wouldn't that apply to all manufacturers, mods = void warranty ?

I really can't understand how you can modify a highly tuned performance car that has cost ten's of millions of £££ to develop by Nissan then whine when it breaks and expect Nissan to pay for it.

I understand the guys who want a Y pipe because they prefer the sound but beyond that unless it's an all out track car why the hell would you need to make the thing any faster ? So you can drive like a **** on public roads ?

With regards to the bonnet issue well that is my only real concern, if a damn pheasant or something took a hit and it went off £10k and 3-4 months off the road is totally unacceptable I agree.

I honestly believe the horror stories are few and far between and often we don't know the full story behind the failure, you sign a contract when you take delivery of the car, if that contract is subsequently broken then tough titties as far as i'm concerned.

Now stop fannying around and get the cheque book out


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

speedyK said:


> The way Nissan have since reacted to the increasing number transmission problems (refusing to honour warranties because a car has wheel spacers fitted, etc.) is a disgrace and, more worryingly, shows that they have not learned anything from their previous mistakes.


Sorry but that is absolute rubbish.

No GTR transmission which has failed has been denied warranty because of anything as daft as "fitting wheel spacers."

There have been no reported warranty denials for failed trannies on any UK cars, some denied in the US because the cars have been heavily engine modified and tracked, drag raced etc.

There is an owner on NAGTROC who has just had his tranny replaced with substantial engine modifications, but his flckr data showed he hadnt abused the car and as such, Nissan replaced his gearbox.



speedyK said:


> Personally, I would love to buy a GT-R, but I don't want to risk being left high and dry with a failed transmission and a huge repair bill. That's why, for similar money, I bought something else. Something with a guarantee that is worth more than the paper it is written on!


Why on earth would that happen? You have a 3 year warranty and as long as you do not modify your GTR, your warranty will be honoured. This has happened to every GTR transmission which has failed in the UK as far as I am aware.



speedyK said:


> All cars can have problems, but it is the way that they are dealt with by the manufacturers and their dealers that matters. There are also far too many reports of failed GT-Rs waiting for weeks and weeks at dealers because Nissan did not have the parts or a go ahead from Nissan.


The supply issues are not the dealers' fault.

Nissan needs to get its act together with regards parts and authorising warranty work to be undertaken. The problem seems to arise from a lack of trained engineers to inspect cars when more serious issues are diagnosed, the HPCs themselves aren't trusted to examine these themselves.

In that I agree with you.


I had a minor issue with my shift paddles being loose, all sorted under warranty. No hassle at all.

Other have had their entire AV units replaced under warranty.


So to say that the warranty doesnt cover things when they go wrong just isnt true.


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by speedyK:
The way Nissan have since reacted to the increasing number transmission problems (refusing to honour warranties because a car has wheel spacers fitted, etc.) is a disgrace and, more worryingly, shows that they have not learned anything from their previous mistakes.



charles charlie said:


> Sorry but that is absolute rubbish.
> 
> No GTR transmission which has failed has been denied warranty because of anything as daft as "fitting wheel spacers."()
> 
> So to say that the warranty doesnt cover things when they go wrong just isnt true.


I think I made it quite clear that I was talking about mainland Europe (though not all UK dealers seem perfect either).

FYI, a Swiss GT-R experienced transmission failure in Germany and was taken to a german GT-R dealer.

Eventually, the Swiss GT-R dealer who had supplied the car sent the owner this letter:
View image: Michael Pflüger Nissan GT R.jpg

The translation is as follows:

Dear Herr xxx

As we have already informed you by telephone, the costs of the transmission failure on your NISSAN GT-R will not be covered by the manufacturer's warranty. We have informed our NISSAN partner, Autohaus Walter in Pforzheim, who are carrying out the repair, on 13.4.2010.

The reason for refusing the guarantee is the use of non-original NISSAN tuning parts, such as the exhaust system and lowered suspension on your NISSAN GT-R. You can read about warranty refusals in your Warranty and Service book under the section, "Guarantee refusal".

Friendly greetings

Does that sound reasonable to you?

Personally, I don't think different springs and dampers or a non-standard exhaust constitutes reasonable grounds for refusing a warranty claim on a gearbox. Where do you draw the line? Would fitting aftermarket wheels (which are also not "original NISSAN tuning parts") also be a justification for exclusion? I really don't feel like playing that sort of game but, sadly, it would appear that Nissan do.

So, much as I love the car, I'm not prepared to play by these very one-sided rules.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Why would you need to fit a modified exhaust and suspension set up for normal road use ?

I really don't get it. I fully understand why you would modify an R32, R33 or R34 as it's an older design and using aftermarket parts can go a long way to improving performance and bringing the car closer to modern day specifications, but why do people modify R35's unless they are racing them ?

If you want ultra low suspension, a nicer exhaust note and whatever else floats your boat buy a friggin Ferrari, Lambo or similar.

Getting a bit fed up with hearing people whining after altering their cars, clearly they think they know better than the Nissan design engineers.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> Getting a bit fed up with hearing people whining after altering their cars, clearly they think they know better than the Nissan design engineers.


Agree in total. 500bhp and adjustable suspension - why modify the car from standard?


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Surely the denial of a warranty claim would come from Nissan, not the dealer?? Nissan treat warranty claims the same as EVERY other mainstream car company.....on the facts presented! I'm sick of reading total nonsense from either people who don't own the car trying to find a reason not to buy it or owners of other cars (which by the way have just as many "faults" if you can be bothered to look on their own forums) who are just plain jealous! 

If it's good enough for Jenson...it's good enough for me!


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

What is "normal road use". Never taken over 70 mph in the UK if you respect the law. In that case, a Golf should do! 

I suspect that many UK owners do more than "normal road use" – though they are not likely to regularly be reaching 300 km/h and travelling at 250+ km/h for long periods as can legally be the case on german autobahns (traffic permitting), so the car does not get pushed so hard.

And anyway, does Nissan sell the GT-R merely for "normal road use?" I thought they made quite a big thing of tracking the car (Nürburgring Nordschleife, etc.) :thumbsup:

And don't they offer a V-Spec with mods?

Fitting a legal, but more open, non-standard exhaust system to enjoy more "sound" seems reasonable to me – not that I would probably bother. However, should I choose to add some non-Nissan component from a reputable tuner to a GT-R (e.g. different air dam or whatever) I would be really pissed off if a _completely unrelated _component failed and Nissan tried to wriggle out of paying for the repair on such a pretext.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

speedyK said:


> And don't they offer a V-Spec with mods?


Yes Nissan mods so fully covered under warranty 

If I was parting with this sort of cash and in a country where I knew the car would be very likely to have a harder life than the country it was designed in, then I wouldn't start modifying it until there was a clearer picture of how it was holding up under harder use than it was likely to get in Japan.

Sounds to me like the usual course of events in Germany is this;

1 - Buy it

2 - Modify it

3 - Rag it

4 - Cry


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

waltong said:


> I'm sick of reading total nonsense from either people who don't own the car trying to find a reason not to buy it


I'm reporting about people who *DO* own a GT-R!

And, for my self, I'm desperately looking for evidence that buying one is not tantamount to certifiable insanity (no offence intended), which it sadly seems to be at the moment – at least for those of us who either do not wish to or simply can't pay further thousands for refused warranty claims.

No one is saying that other cars are faultless. It's all very well for owners of _any_ marque of car who have had no problems to say, "I'm very happy". 

*The issue is, if you do have a major failure, how the faults are dealt with.* 
_That_ determines customer satisfaction. If you are able to read german, try looking at the german GT-R forum where there are several very unhappy GT-R owners (_not_ would-be owners). It takes a fair bit to provoke someone into the following comments (from _different_ owners) on that forum, e.g. the signature

"Nissan – never again!!!! I promise!" 

or comments like,

"when the Nissan works. it is ace, but...

Never again, Nissan, never ever..."


"I feel betrayed"


"I'm really shaken to the core"

A potential owner even started a thread asking, _"Are there any GT-Rs without problems?"_ Numerous owners replied that they have had no issues and are happy. Hopefully, that is not surprising. What does give rise for justifiable concern is the waythat many of those who do have problems are dealt with. One owner says in that thread, 

"The question, 'Buy one or not?' has to result in a negative, as long as the guarantee conditions don't change. They make a nice concept car into a joke".

Now, if you consider that massively critical statements like that can only have a detrimental value on the value of his car, the owner must feel pretty strongly about it. And the point is that there are too many to ignore.

Like I say, maybe it's better in the UK, but here you can either:

- buy and put your head in the sand in denial (then, if it does go wrong, join the band of outraged owners who've had their warranties declared void due to things like non-standard exhaust systems)

or 

– buy but calculate about another 50% on the purchase price to "sort" the weak points of the car (ask EvolutionVI)

or 

- wait and hope that either Nissan start to honour _reasonable_ warranty claims (that's all most are asking)

or

-wait and hope that a revised model has the weak points erradicated so that the likelihood of warranty claim (and its refusal by Nissan) becomes an acceptable risk – which it _isn't_ at present!

I'm waiting and hoping. If you can afford to take the risk, then good for you and good luck!


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

speedyK said:


> I'm reporting about people who *DO* own a GT-R!
> 
> And, for my self, I'm desperately looking for evidence that buying one is not tantamount to certifiable insanity (no offence intended), which it sadly seems to be at the moment – at least for those of us who either do not wish to or simply can't pay further thousands for refused warranty claims.
> 
> ...


1 - Great use of the array of pretty coloured fonts on offer

2 - What a load of shite imho


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

speedyK said:


> I think I made it quite clear that I was talking about mainland Europe (though not all UK dealers seem perfect either).


Point taken, but this thread relates to a UK GTR and has been discussed in relation to UK owners/potential owners.



speedyK said:


> Does that sound reasonable to you?


Yes it does.

The owner modded his car and he knew that would invalidate his warranty as Nissan clearly said it would.

There is more to this failure for me. I'm struggling to believe this car only had an exhaust and suspension alterations. Exhaust I can understand, but swapping out suspension is expensive and pointless unless the car is going on the track. And if it is, I cant believe it wasnt remapped. Nobody would change their suspension unless it was part of a bigger project, and I cannot believe there were no other power mods involved.

So for me, this owner knew exactly what he was doing and he also knew that Nissan would in all likelihood deny any warranty claim for engine or drivetrain failures.

These mods are not unrelated to the failure, but IMHO the onus is on Nissan to prove it.

And therein lies the crux of the issue.

If this owner genuinely believes his mods could not have caused the failure, then go legal. 

My GTR is modded with an an exhaust and remap. If my tranny goes and an expert's opinion is that the failure is similar to other cars which have not been modded, and Nissan deny a warranty claim, I would be entering legal proceedings.

Now when you consider the number of COBB remapped GTRs in the UK, there arent swathes of failing transmissions around.

And that is my point.

Scare stories about 1 single solitary car which has been modified....


Hardly a reason to denounce Nissan and rubbish the GTR.


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by speedyK 

And don't they offer a V-Spec with mods?


imattersuk said:


> Yes Nissan mods so fully covered under warranty


The point I was making is that even Nissan feel that additional measures can be justified 



imattersuk said:


> Sounds to me like the usual course of events in Germany is this;
> 
> 1 - Buy it
> 
> ...


So you think the fact that a car has been lowered and has a sports exhaust is a convincing argument for denying a warranty claim for a transmission?

And isn't this the ultimate road car to "rag" - as per Nissan's own adverts? I don't recall them emphasising the practicality for family use or high comfort levels and ease of access for elderly owners. In the following link, Nissan are advertising for their "Nissan Sportscars" shop at the Nürburgring. Quote "In a space of about 500 square metres we present our enthusiasm for motorracing and our competence as a traditional manufacture of fascinating sports cars and share it with fans around the world."
NISSAN SPORTS-CARS Nürburgring®

Doesn't sound like the car is principally intended for the school run, does it?


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

speedyK said:


> So you think the fact that a car has been lowered and has a sports exhaust is a convincing argument for denying a warranty claim for a transmission?


It's very clear that when you buy a GTR that your warranty will be voided if you go down this path. 

We understand your argument, but it's in appropriate - you mod it - you loose warranty. This same argument applies to all car manufacturers otherwise where do you draw the line?


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Now when you consider the number of COBB remapped GTRs in the UK, there arent swathes of failing transmissions around.


UK use is not as hard as use in Germany. That's no reflection on UK owners' intentions – it is a simple fact. There are stretches where I can quite happily set my cruise control to 240 km/h.



charles charlie said:


> Scare stories about 1 single solitary car which has been modified....
> 
> 
> Hardly a reason to denounce Nissan and rubbish the GTR.


Not just one – and there have been too many to ignore. I'm most certainly not trying to rubbish the GT-R. I'm trying to inform people in the UK of how the car is (not) holding up under the more strenuous conditions it is subjected to in mainland Europe – and what the attitude of Nissan is (squirming out of claims with unconvincing arguments).

I am not wishing to irritate, merely inform. But, as most seem to want to ignore the cold hard facts which are available on the german forum (perhaps it is a case of, "If I can't understand it, it won't be true"???) – even when they are translated and served on a plate, I won't persist. You can lead a horse to water...

Anyway, I've explained why I'm waiting. I'm not happy to wait, but I'd be even less happy if my GT-R went bang _as many have_ and I was left holding the bill.

I will not comment further on this matter :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

speedyK said:


> I am not wishing to irritate, merely inform.
> 
> I will not comment further on this matter :thumbsup:


Of course you are irritating. Why else post this stuff?

Do you work for Porsche?


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

speedyK said:


> Anyway, I've explained why I'm waiting. I'm not happy to wait, but I'd be even less happy if my GT-R went bang _as many have_ and I was left holding the bill.


You wouldn't be left holding a bill unless you modify it, if you don't think it's fast enough in stock form buy a Spec V or better still never buy a GTR because I don't think we could stand anymore of your bitching if the washer bottle ran empty because nobody from Nissan had designed and fitted an automatic refilling system that collected rainwater as you drive along at 193mph on your autobahn.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Might as well chuck my 2 penneth in for what it's worth. If anyone wants to drive at 300kmh on an autobahn, why not get a Merc C63? Why bother with the Nissan? I mean, where's the fun in driving flat out on a motorway? I'd dispute the statement about Germany vs UK driving conditions as I would suspect we put the car through a wider range of conditions than it would get in Germany (although I can't prove it). These sorts of debates will just run and run and run. If you like the car buy it, if you don't like it stop trying to make others wish they hadn't brought it. Most of all, until all the figures are in, STOP slagging it off FFS! As has been said on here before until we know exact figures for failures (modded and unmodded cars) it's judgemental, knee jerk reactions and comments that are emerging rather than sound judgement. Common sense seems to be in short supply these days! Why are people treating the GTR as some sort of 101% reliability Holy Grail that is failing to uphold it's side of the bargain?

**** me, that feels better now!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

speedyK said:


> UK use is not as hard as use in Germany.


That has nothing to do with your first post that warranties have been denied for fitting "wheel spacers." The car you refer to has been heavily modified for pity sake, the the owner knew those mods could lead to a warranty issue.



speedyK said:


> and there have been too many to ignore.


Where? And how many? Please post the relevant forums where owners across Europe are posting about their failed transmissions. If you're going to make statements like that, there is usually evidence to back it up...



speedyK said:


> If I can't understand it, it won't be true"?


Again, relevance??

If you mean we cant understand German or whatever language they are in, feel free to post the forum links and I'll Google translate them so I can understand where all these failed transmissions are...

Many modded cars in the US are running stock transmission internals with few issues. And those US owners who get issues are not whining about Nissan denying their claim.

And why not? Because they all know that if you mod the engine, you generally have to mod other internal parts to handle the extra hp/torque. If you dont, dont be surprised if something goes pop down the line.



speedyK said:


> if my GT-R went bang _as many have_ and I was left holding the bill.


Again why on earth would you "be left holding the bill" if you adhered to the terms of the warranty? You're only at risk if you modify your car.

Again, I challenge you to explain the modding of the car you mention earlier. Suspension and exhaust modifications with no alteration to the engine ECU? Very, very doubtful considering the expense and hassle of changing suspension components. Why go all that trouble, yet leave the engine unmodified..

Nope. Not buying that.



speedyK said:


> will not comment further on this matter :thumbsup:


That is of course your prerogative, but dont expect an easy ride when you post stuff without evidence, and scaremongering in nature.

Whilst you may taste the GTR thru frequenting forums, myself and all who have responded to you here actually live with a GTR everyday. Trackdays and all.

Believe me when I say that I would be the first to slate Nissan if I felt it justified, and in terms of poor parts lead times, they need a rocket up the arse.

But to keep flogging the "GTR transmissions are made of chocolate and the warranty isnt worth anything" is just utter rubbish and scaremongering from people such as yourself who dont even own a GTR.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Funny thing,there are owners posting infos who had never to deal with warranty problems and Nissan....some of you guys will not have over 10000km on the cars....some of you for sure haven´t done a trackday in the GTR...but know all about GTR´s:nervous:

Why in the world do you think you know all about it....it will break 100%...this is fact,you will break the transmission....when do you understand they are ticking timebombs......Nissan did know it will break befor they sold the cars to us, thats the reason they have a site in the servicebooklet where 3 gearbox changes with mileage and date can be put it.....they know the gearboxes are made out of choclate...most gearboxes get changed on warranty.....yes,after 4-12 weeks time in the workshop.....but most of these gearboxes have about 5000-15000km.......just think about it.


Think about my words,i learned the hard way how to work with Nissan....i hardly see a GTR with 50000km and the OEM transmission....


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Why in the world do you think you know all about it....it will break 100%...this is fact,you will break the transmission....


FACT ? You just lost any credibility you had on here with that stupid comment.

A glorious career as a gypsy story teller awaits you !


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

imattersuk said:


> FACT ? You just lost any credibility you had on here with that stupid comment.
> 
> A glorious career as a gypsy story teller awaits you !


I don´t care about credibility on a internet forum....just remember my words when you stand on a parkingspace with your GTR....trying to reverse out of the carpark,translight goes on and the towingcompany comes to collect your baby....then you get 8 weeks time to think about the meaning of the word "fact" while you drive the VW Golf 90HP rentalcar....if you get one...as in germany you don´t even get a rentalcar from Nissan when the GTR breaks down:sadwavey:

I have seen GTR gearboxes from the inside.....as i have repaired one allready and have the next on my table in the moment.....there are parts which will fail...fact.

PS: remember my words regarding enginefailures.....first everyone came up with stupid coments like: you killed your engine,you tuned it....etc....strange,why did Nissan need to change 400 engines....because i was right and something in the engines was wrong from new.....so it is with the gearboxes....


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

You must be so talented, maybe Nissan will employ you as chief designer on the R36


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

There is no benefit to this thread. It's a typical FORUM thread that goes nowhere after the trolls have ruined it.

We have people with ultra EGO's who don't own cars and those with the same that do and all of them are experts. The later includes one who has modified his car and even thinks currents owners are idiots. 

Now that does make me laugh, is what credibility does having done a trackday have? Used to do those all the time when I had EVO's ect. All it means is that you have money to burn and Mitsubishi will deny your claims for warped brake discs (sounds familiar).

Well I can tell you this idiot (me) does know something about cars and this idiot won't modify his car and if his gearbox does break Nissan will repair it without hassle. If I modify cars you take the risk that you loose warranty.


Consequently - will the none owning trolls stop posting until they buy.
And the owning posters modify read their Warranty document.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Wildrover said:


> There is no benefit to this thread. It's a typical FORUM thread that goes nowhere after the trolls have ruined it.
> 
> We have people with ultra EGO's who don't own cars and those with the same that do and all of them are experts. The later includes one who has modified his car and even thinks currents owners are idiots.
> 
> ...


Hear hear! Although I'm not sure what version of the warranty document I have! I'm not complaining though....abiguity in any document falls in favour of the customer


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

imattersuk said:


> You must be so talented, maybe Nissan will employ you as chief designer on the R36


Could you please stop posting bs...:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

I was going to "Keep quiet" but this is getting "out of hand" I wish I had *NOT * taken part in this thread now.

For all your information ( in UK anyway). 
Nissan are in the process of re-pricing the warranty jobs, such as : gearboxes and Pedestrian safety failures and the like, this could be as soon as the end of this week, but don't quote me.

There may well be a new service structure by the end of the year for "low mileage drivers" again don't quote me.

So lets just enjoy this car now and hope all goes well in future. :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> I was going to "Keep quiet" but this is getting "out of hand" I wish I had *NOT * taken part in this thread now.


I blame you John for starting all of this....


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> I blame you John for starting all of this....


 Yea I hold my hands up :flame:


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

John

I think your comments are understandable as a prospective new buyer it's the other idiots who make up hysterical claims about warranty issues that are to blame........ but you're still a pussy for not just buying one now....


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> John
> 
> I think your comments are understandable as a prospective new buyer it's the other idiots who make up hysterical claims about warranty issues that are to blame........ but you're still a pussy for not just buying one now....


 Yea and you Pete, I am off to sri Lanka wednesday mate so I will leave you to it for a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

JohnE90M3 said:


> Yea and you Pete, I am off to sri Lanka wednesday mate so I will leave you to it for a while.:thumbsup:


Hope the beemer starts ok when you get back.........lol


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Funny thing,there are owners posting infos who had never to deal with warranty problems and Nissan....some of you guys will not have over 10000km on the cars....some of you for sure haven´t done a trackday in the GTR...but know all about GTR´s:nervous:
> 
> Why in the world do you think you know all about it....it will break 100%...this is fact,you will break the transmission....when do you understand they are ticking timebombs......Nissan did know it will break befor they sold the cars to us, thats the reason they have a site in the servicebooklet where 3 gearbox changes with mileage and date can be put it.....they know the gearboxes are made out of choclate...most gearboxes get changed on warranty.....yes,after 4-12 weeks time in the workshop.....but most of these gearboxes have about 5000-15000km.......just think about it.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but this is just beyond silly! I respect your opinion but it is without any thought process. Why would Nissan produce a car knowing that it has a gearbox problem?? Nissan need the car to be reliable and for most it is. 

If you race it... yes it will break. That can be said of all cars. Some gearboxes will fail......again, take a look on the Porsche forum. If you don't like the car and don't like the manufacturer....choose something else! I'm sure Porsche will take double your R35 purchase price and leave you equally frustrated!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

waltong said:


> I'm sorry but this is just beyond silly! I respect your opinion but it is without any thought process. Why would Nissan produce a car knowing that it has a gearbox problem?? Nissan need the car to be reliable and for most it is.
> 
> If you race it... yes it will break. That can be said of all cars. Some gearboxes will fail......again, take a look on the Porsche forum. If you don't like the car and don't like the manufacturer....choose something else! I'm sure Porsche will take double your R35 purchase price and leave you equally frustrated!


I agree - if the car doesn't meet your expectations sell it - but please stop telling me how bad the car is - I love it.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Wildrover said:


> I agree - if the car doesn't meet your expectations sell it - but please stop telling me how bad the car is - I love it.


Guys,i never said the GTR is a bad car,never,and i never will.

The bad part is Nissan or to say it more exact,their customer service and warranty bs....

I just pulled my broken clutch out of the Nissan Wondergearbox....it broke a clutchbasket while driving it at the SPA trackday,shifted from 3 into 4 and there was no drive....it simply broke the clutchbasket in two pieces....:nervous: 

No,im not crying because of this now,i simply upgrade it as its not fit for my purpose....having it in my hands i can judge about its quality....J....U....N....K....

Its a cheap pressed steel part with a welded cnc machined part in the middle....how could you weld a piece like that in the gearbox/clutch, it just has roughly 2mm thickness on the area where it needs to put the stock 600Nm to the inputshaft + it has 4 bores which make it more fragile exactly where it broke. I tought they have designed it for LC1 launchcontroll as there is just one gearbox available yet,only different software...it will bust into pieces very early when used with LC1 ....the Spec-V has roughly 680NM.....same gearbox...mine has 780NM and roughly 600PS....so its more torque and power...for sure things will break things earlier but the way its designed is simply wrong.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Can't argue about Nissan customer service you are correct.
But can argue about chocolate gearboxes.
If you look at the 350 Z gearbox it has an input torque rating of 420NM this is a factor of 1.16.

||| Aichi Machine Industry Web Site |||


If this is applied to the GTR then the max input torque it was designed for would be 682Nm.
Not surprised you broke it...


Paul


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Can't argue about Nissan customer service you are correct.
> But can argue about chocolate gearboxes.
> If you look at the 350 Z gearbox it has an input torque rating of 420NM this is a factor of 1.16.
> 
> ...


where does it talk about the GTR box on Aichi website?


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Who really gives a flying fig about warranty on highly modified cars that spend most of their time on track ?

This thread is getting stupid beyond belief now.

It certainly hasn't dented my enthusiasm for the car, i've been making serious enquiries today about ordering a new car, yes another GTR, mine is almost a year old and if I can get my first choice colour this time i'm going for it !


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> where does it talk about the GTR box on Aichi website?


don't worry; i found this ( and I knew it was Borg Warner who needed to 'fess up 


T_he GT-R's GR6 transmission is made by Aichi Kikai using four components made by Borg Warner, who helped design the transmission with Aichi Kikai, a subsidiary of Nissan.
Borg Warner GT-R DCT
"To create the exhilarating experience drivers anticipate in a premier sports car, BorgWarner worked closely with Nissan and its affiliate, Aichi Kikai, designing the transmission to incorporate four BorgWarner advanced DualTronic® technologies including the dual-clutch module, clutch control module, shift actuation module, and synchronizer assemblies. BorgWarner manufactures these components at its facilities in Arnstadt, Germany; Tulle, France; and Margam, United Kingdom. A leader in the globalization of dual-clutch transmission technology for ten years, BorgWarner's family of DualTronic® technologies combines the efficiency of a manual gearbox with the functionality of a fully automatic transmission, delivering seamless powerflow, improved fuel efficiency and a fun-to-drive experience. Customers include VW, Audi, Bugatti, SAIC, Nissan and Getrag dual-clutch transmission programs with five additional global automakers. In addition, BorgWarner is working on over 25 programs with transmission and vehicle makers around the world."

Borg Warner also helped design the fluid flow paths to maximize shift speed in the GT-R's GR6 DCT transmission.

Manufacture of the GR6 box started in October 2007: Aichi Kikai produces GT-R's GR6 transmission_


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Been a while since I posted on here, having sold my R35, but here's my take:

1. The gearbox is amazing.
2. UK gearbox failures have been very, very, rare, as actually the gearbox is fairly reliable and most don't get hard road use and even many of those driven on track are not driven that hard.
3. What is inexcusable however is Nissan not having several gearboxes ready in the UK for immediate installation when there is no argument about it being a warranty repair.

The biggest problem I had with the gearbox, was when the computer decided it wanted to go into 'clutch-overheat-warning' mode on a French country road, driving only at 50mph with all temps normal midway though a very casual journey back from Geneva. 

It took away all the engine power, which perhaps would not have been an issue had I not been overtaking a long truck using full acceleration at the time. Instead of accelerating swiftly to the expected 70-80mph alongside the truck and completing the pass without bothering the oncoming traffic, I was left in panic and shock alongside the cab of the truck, actually decelerating and staring into the drivers eyes of the oncoming car.

I did just make it past without having a head-on impact (seriously only just though and the oncoming driver was braking hard), but it really shook me up and after that I never again quite trusted the car during overtaking on single-lane roads.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

paul__k said:


> Can't argue about Nissan customer service you are correct.
> But can argue about chocolate gearboxes.
> If you look at the 350 Z gearbox it has an input torque rating of 420NM this is a factor of 1.16.
> 
> ...


No,im not surprised it broke.....but im surprised how it broke and what broke...

clutches are still fine,but the part between clutch and gearshaft can´t handle the power......on the Evo X SST the clutches can´t take too much power,but the rest can do so....


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> No,im not surprised it broke.....but im surprised how it broke and what broke...



Well you did have one of the more common problems. Nothing strange in that as even clutch baskets on 1960's Polish motorcycles are machined not pressed ;( I have no idea why Nissan would do that apart from radical cost cutting.


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

My gearbox went down @ 4000 waited 6 weeks to get it sorted and im now @9000 loved the car and i dont think ill get more of a thrill.

I floored the car redlining a touch all the way with every gear and im still amazed with the performance of the engine and speed of the gear change. People go on about manual transmission but want on earth are you talking about? could you imagine 1/2 hour on the track, you would do you back and your knee would be kiiling you with a manual (from a 29 year old):thumbsup:


----------



## Azrael (Nov 18, 2009)

E5.UNICORN said:


> People go on about manual transmission but want on earth are you talking about? could you imagine 1/2 hour on the track, you would do you back and your knee would be kiiling you with a manual (from a 29 year old):thumbsup:


Actually they are only killing you after you have finished. Never had problem with the knee or foot, but hand and arm yes, especially on dog-box the hand can hurt. Its part of the fun though. Both paddle-shifted cars and H-pattern ones have their charm for me.


----------

